# LED Brake Light Recall Replacement



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

Just to give everyone a heads up, just got my faulty LED brake replace for free by Audi quoting recall ref 94F9, saving myself £132

Cheers

Migzy


----------



## Pete Mac (Apr 21, 2014)

Many thanks Migzy. Will tuck that away for future reference. What age is your tt by the way. Pete


----------



## Brayshaw (Feb 14, 2015)

I have a few leds out on my brake light...could i use this?  haha


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

Your brake lights are LEDs in the UK? What do they look like? I thought all TTs just have regular bulbs in them.

EDIT: Oh you must be talking about the center light...nvm


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

yep talking about the centre LED brake light and my motors 4 years old today 

ta

migzy


----------



## Brayshaw (Feb 14, 2015)

Think i might send an email to my local dealer and find out then ..a new light would be nice


----------



## migzy_1 (Mar 10, 2013)

got mine done at Audi in brentford


----------



## Emma2603 (Oct 30, 2014)

okay so i have just called Audi Glasgow and they have said that there is no recall for my car. i gave them the reference number and was told that it sounds like a correct number but no. My TT is a 60 plate....


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

mines an 11 so facelift model, not sure if that makes a difference, but the dealership could be giving you the run around.

try another dealership and if not giver them some stick and say you want the issue escalated, you could always phone audi HQ

ta

migzy


----------



## Emma2603 (Oct 30, 2014)

migzy said:


> mines an 11 so facelift model, not sure if that makes a difference, but the dealership could be giving you the run around.
> 
> try another dealership and if not giver them some stick and say you want the issue escalated, you could always phone audi HQ
> 
> ...


Thanks migzy - i wasn't sure if there would be a difference between mine and yours. Asks they guy on the phone to give send me an email saying what he has told me and he started asking why I wanted it in writing :lol:

Yea I think I will try another dealer first and see what is said


----------



## Tim burrows (Feb 22, 2014)

My wife's 11 plate has a defective third brake light probably caused by water ingress and audi are not interested even after quoting 94f9 at them tried customer I don't care they said all work warranty on your car is up to date [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

maybe i've just been lucky or they know i'm a moaning bastard at the dealership



migzy


----------



## Tim burrows (Feb 22, 2014)

Off to Goodwood Festival of Speed Friday may sppk to audi there,moted today and got an advisory for it not bad for a for year old car,the 18year old passat and transporter both pass without any problems,passats done262000 miles still watertight,just had a thought. Does going fast make the water come in could explain why mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm might ask the question !!!!!!!!!!!,


----------



## Trossuk (Mar 16, 2014)

Well after a lot faffing mine is going into Audi Sheffield on Friday. Not a free replacement but have been promised "goodwill", whatever that means.
Basic unit is about £40 plus vat, fitting around an hour so full price around £150.
I'll let you know how much I end up paying...
Should have been free...


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Trossuk said:


> Well after a lot faffing mine is going into Audi Sheffield on Friday. Not a free replacement but have been promised "goodwill", whatever that means.
> Basic unit is about £40 plus vat, fitting around an hour so full price around £150.
> I'll let you know how much I end up paying...
> Should have been free...


Did you get on to audi uk or is it your dealership that's giving goodwill. I have 1 bulb out on mine as well and my local dealership says computer says no. The guy even told me he had taken a few calls about it recently and the computer said no for every instance. Don't get why it is covered in some cars and not others when clearly it's the same issue. My car is also a facelift model.


----------



## Trossuk (Mar 16, 2014)

The official answer I got from dealer and Audi UK was " its chassis specific". A batch of defective units were fitted and they know which vehicles. 
Strangely mine is just simply defective as opposed to defective...figure that one.
Audi UK say the dealer is doing goodwill, the dealer says bring the vehicle back, well diagnose the fault(second time that's happened) then get a goodwill figure from Audi UK. Have you lost the will to live yet cause I'm close....
Friday I'll know.
Worst case I pay it all, then moan like a biatch on Twitter....


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

haha I am moaning like a biatch on facebook about it today :lol: They told me the same about it being chassis specific but a few searches on here show's that it has affected plenty of people who don't fall under the campaign guidelines. It's really more about the principal of it as it is meant to be a sealed unit and clearly it is a defective part. They should really be admitting it is the same fault and widen the campaign. They are now going to get customer care to contact me so will update when I know more.


----------



## Trossuk (Mar 16, 2014)

It's the principle alright.
Previously I had a 123D, and they were notorious for clutch judder. When I took mine in just to check they ordered a new clutch and dual mass flywheel just in case. Over 2k as a repair. They changed it without even blinking at no cost.
Quibbling about a £40 item is amazing and will definitely be a factor when I come to swap cars.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Well Audi customer care contacted me this morning. Basically the lady was saying that the campaign only relates to the defective batch that they are aware off. When I told her there was numerous other cars affected with the same issue, that there were several threads on here with cars with the same problem that weren't part of the campaign, that it shouldn't be happening as its a sealed unit she noted it on there system and said it would be looked into.

Told me that goodwill is given at the dealers discretion that I should ask my dealership to raise a claim on my behalf and gave me a reference number to give them. Went into my local dealer who has just opened they have booked the car in for next week when they "officially" open, they were quite good in the dealership, noted my concerns the customer care ref, the campaign ref and advised I wouldn't have to pay the diagnosis charge for when a technician looks at my light unit :lol: Anyway my new dealership is Audi Hamilton will update after the 02/07 but hopefully it will be done foc.


----------



## Trossuk (Mar 16, 2014)

I think this is yet another example of disingenuous flannel from Audi. They know there are other cars with the same problem, same as they know about sagging seats and coils, regulators etc etc. 
I'm in first thing in the morning so will post how I get on...


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Agreed. Good luck with it


----------



## BENGUNN (May 10, 2015)

I got really excited when I saw Bhoy78 post about a new Audi dealership in Hamilton as I have lost the will to live dealing with Glasgow Audi.
I really do hope they are an improvement but a little research revealed they are part of the Lookers Group who own Audi Glasgow, Audi Ayr, Audi Stirling etc. It really is a cartel up here.
Let us know how you get on Bhoy 78.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

BENGUNN said:


> I got really excited when I saw Bhoy78 post about a new Audi dealership in Hamilton as I have lost the will to live dealing with Glasgow Audi.
> I really do hope they are an improvement but a little research revealed they are part of the Lookers Group who own Audi Glasgow, Audi Ayr, Audi Stirling etc. It really is a cartel up here.
> Let us know how you get on Bhoy 78.


Will do Ben, I have had issues with Glasgow service dept in the past. Lookers also own quite a few dealerships down south as well as Taggarts. Today they seemed really nice but then it was just a young girl who has likely just moved to that branch that was helpful. Obviously being newly opened they will want to build there customer base, guess next week will show what there about. Think you need to go as far away as Perth or Carlisle to get a non lookers franchise in Scotland.


----------



## Trossuk (Mar 16, 2014)

Well one of those splendid surprise days today. All sorted through goodwill, no charge. Paid for by Audi UK and the dealers Sheffield Audi. Got to thank Ashley wager in parts for smoothing the deal. Faith restored....
Hopefully things will improve for other members...


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Great result. Out of interest how many bulbs did you have out? think mine is 2 bulbs out and 1 flickering


----------



## gigeorge (Apr 2, 2014)

Bath audi tried to get me to buy one the other day, i said id look into it myself.. Glad i saw this thread !


----------



## Trossuk (Mar 16, 2014)

bhoy78 said:


> Great result. Out of interest how many bulbs did you have out? think mine is 2 bulbs out and 1 flickering


At first there were two, then when you pressed on the strip, they'd come back on and others would go off. Very strange, I suspected water had got in and was effecting the electrics somehow.
It settled down to three out in different parts of the strip.
Much better now....


----------



## Tim burrows (Feb 22, 2014)

Spoke to audi at Goodwood today and aera manager told me audi WOULD be raining me on Monday and then told me we could have refreshments and strawberries and cream if we showed our audi key to the person over there!good job we didn't take the Passat then!!!!!!!


----------



## Tim burrows (Feb 22, 2014)

Time is 21 36 couldn't hold my breath any longer waiting for a phone call,mrs B said I was looking a bit blue, maybe ingolstat is the way to go???????


----------



## lij48 (Apr 29, 2008)

At the beginning of April got a warning about brake lights, checked and 6 led's were out.
Phoned Ayr Audi parts dept who said they had one in stock, asked if this would be under warranty, he said he wasn't sure but to check with service department. Spoke to service dept., asked them if it would be warranty and quoted ref. number shown on here, they said no recall was shown for my car but to get it in and they would run diagnostics. So far no-one had said no.

Booked the car in on the day, told them I would be waiting. Coffee and magazines for just over an hour - keys back, unit replaced and no charge - didn't even have to debate it.

Anything to do with quoting the recall ref number at first call?? Or is it just another example of postcode lottery.

Car is 2012 TFSI sport


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

lij48 said:


> At the beginning of April got a warning about brake lights, checked and 6 led's were out.
> Phoned Ayr Audi parts dept who said they had one in stock, asked if this would be under warranty, he said he wasn't sure but to check with service department. Spoke to service dept., asked them if it would be warranty and quoted ref. number shown on here, they said no recall was shown for my car but to get it in and they would run diagnostics. So far no-one had said no.
> 
> Booked the car in on the day, told them I would be waiting. Coffee and magazines for just over an hour - keys back, unit replaced and no charge - didn't even have to debate it.
> ...


Is your car still under the 3 year warranty? This isn't the only thread on the subject there have actually been hundreds of people affected. In my own case although my chassis isn't part of the campaign I have the exact same symptoms and looking at the brake light you can visually see the water ingress. I won't know how Audi deal with it until Thursday but as you got your fixed at Ayr Audi which is also part of the Lookers group then hopefully mine will be changed as well.

If it isn't changed free of charge I will be disappointed due to the campaign not taking all affected cars into account. Great result for you though.


----------



## Tim burrows (Feb 22, 2014)

Tim burrows said:


> Time is 21 36 couldn't hold my breath any longer waiting for a phone call,mrs B said I was looking a bit blue, maybe ingolstat is the way to go???????


Got a voice mail asking me to call them will do tomorrow and see what they say???.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Not to sure if anyone else still has this issue but will update the thread anyway. Hamilton Audi checked my car over today and the Tech confirmed my bulbs are out due to water ingress, they took pictures and have sent them to Audi customer service, they will be in touch next week to let me know the outcome.


----------



## Add5y (Jul 19, 2014)

Noticed that mine had water trapped beneath the light (a very thin film noticeable when pressing on the light) the last time after I had washed the car although at the moment all the bulbs are still working ( touch wood).Is it a matter of waiting until the bulbs stop working before Audi will do anything?


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Add5y said:


> Noticed that mine had water trapped beneath the light (a very thin film noticeable when pressing on the light) the last time after I had washed the car although at the moment all the bulbs are still working ( touch wood).Is it a matter of waiting until the bulbs stop working before Audi will do anything?


That's exactly the same as mine, if you press it some will drip out. Not sure if you need to wait till the bulbs start to go tbh. Maybe your car will be covered under the campaign if not I would probably wait till they start flickering or going out


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

bhoy78 said:


> Add5y said:
> 
> 
> > Noticed that mine had water trapped beneath the light (a very thin film noticeable when pressing on the light) the last time after I had washed the car although at the moment all the bulbs are still working ( touch wood).Is it a matter of waiting until the bulbs stop working before Audi will do anything?
> ...


Is the water in the brake light housing itself, or between the boot lid / tailgate and the housing?
Both of the TTs I have owned collect water between the lid and the light housing when washed or due to the rain. I cannot see any inside the housing itself. All LEDs currently work fine.
Is pressure washing the car significant?
However, I have had water trapped inside the indicator lamp in the door mirror which would not dry out. Audi changed this without fuss under Approved Audi (ie pre-owned) warranty. Any-one else had this?


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

On mine it is definitely sitting at the bottom of the housing, there isn't loads but it's dark and you can see the water collecting there. If you push the unit it drips out. I would assume inside the light unit itself there would be some sort of seal but the water must be penetrating through it to affect the bulbs. I don't pressure wash my car but I would guess with the amount of people that have had these problems that if you held it on the light unit for to long then water would certainly get in.


----------



## Tim burrows (Feb 22, 2014)

Spoke to ridgeway Oxford today,wanted chassis and reg no and will look into it,also asked which chassis no were affected so I can post it on the forum,if wife's car isn't part of the workshop campain asked them to raise the issue with audi as far more cars are affected than they think!'funny they didn't have the right campain number they said 9459 but the Lyndsey said they may have got the number wrong?????????lets see what happens now


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Hopefully you get it sorted Tim. The campaign doesn't come close to identifying the affected cars. That was my main complaint to Audi CS, they did say they will look into it and have noted my complaints but would take that with a pinch of salt. My chassis doesn't have one of the identified defective lights but an Audi tech confirmed today that my led's have went out due to water ingress as per the campaign. Will be interesting to see how it's dealt with, could go either way maybe my public complaints on facebook will go for or against me, in all honesty I was surprised about how many negative comments are posted on their page and they do seem to be glossed over to some degree.

They have got the campaign number wrong btw, it's 94f9 as Migzy posted initially


----------



## Tim burrows (Feb 22, 2014)

The very nice people at audi Oxford rang today and told me the cars affected by the brake light issue were built in 2009 2010 so mine isn't one of them BUT if I can take it in on Thursday for two days they will repair it and give me a courtesy car as a goodwill gesture,what golly nice people,my car is a 2011 on an 11 plate,Olson today my 1997 passat with 262400 miles passed its mot with on advisories but I did put some wiper blades on and fill it up with diesel before I went so it's now worth £85,two good results in one day :lol:


----------



## Trossuk (Mar 16, 2014)

Tim burrows said:


> The very nice people at audi Oxford rang today and told me the cars affected by the brake light issue were built in 2009 2010 so mine isn't one of them BUT if I can take it in on Thursday for two days they will repair it and give me a courtesy car as a goodwill gesture,what golly nice people,my car is a 2011 on an 11 plate,Olson today my 1997 passat with 262400 miles passed its mot with on advisories but I did put some wiper blades on and fill it up with diesel before I went so it's now worth £85,two good results in one day :lol:


Crikey, result. Seems the door is getting easier to open...
It's only an hour job, I waited and drank free coffee with free bacon butty!


----------



## Tim burrows (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm sure they want us to have a new TTRS for two days but unfortunately only an a3 will be available.im just glad I don't have to get an angle out to sort it,hopefully others will benifit as audi find out how bad their third brake light are


----------



## Tim burrows (Feb 22, 2014)

Tim burrows said:


> I'm sure they want us to have a new TTRS for two days but unfortunately only an a3 will be available.im just glad I don't have to get an angle out to sort it,hopefully others will benifit as audi find out how bad their third brake light are


Well guess what,those very nice AUDI ridgeway Oxford had the car in and fixed the brake light FOC,Linzi told my wife it was done as a warranty repair and not part of the workshop campain for a faulty brake light as it didn't fall into that category,Her expirence at the dealership was a very pleasnt experience compared to previous experiences with other dealerships,they were very effiecent,organsied and friendly so a very big THANKYOU to RIDGEWAY AUDI


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

My car (12 plate) is in for a service and mot on Tuesday. Have two led's out and have mailed dealer asking if it's covered. Will update as to outcome. Bought car new from them and FSH with same Audi dealer, so if not will be interesting to see if any goodwill.


----------



## tonymar (Jun 1, 2013)

both of mine went on seperate occasions both got replaced under warranty even though the second time the car was just out of warranty , its a known fault on mk2 TT but they wont admit it


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Just had a call from the dealer. Apparently no service advisory or recall in place for failed LEDs in centre brake light, and very unusual for this to happen apparently.

They kindly offered to order a new unit for £100 or so, or I can wait until it's in and the service advisor will call me once they have seen it.

Will be interesting to see what they say, as if not a goodwill I'll leave it as only two gone, so not an mot fail and plenty of lights showing

Does seem strange that lots on here have same issue, but Audi garage has never seen it before.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Did you quote the campaign ref 94F9? mine wasn't covered by the campaign but ended up getting it free of charge, I only had 2 or 3 out.

Hopefully they do it for free, as pretty sure yours will be out due to the water ingress in the alleged sealed unit, just ask them how the water that penetrated your sealed unit is different from the water in the unit's covered by the campaign :lol:

The parts about £40 and there's a link on here somewhere that shows you how to change it yourself but guess £100 isn't that bad if you decide to go that route.


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks to this forum I phoned Audi parts department and they said no recall.. I quoted the recall number and he checked the system and has said they will replace for free 

This is a on 2011 TT


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

bhoy78 said:


> Did you quote the campaign ref 94F9? mine wasn't covered by the campaign but ended up getting it free of charge, I only had 2 or 3 out.
> 
> Hopefully they do it for free, as pretty sure yours will be out due to the water ingress in the alleged sealed unit, just ask them how the water that penetrated your sealed unit is different from the water in the unit's covered by the campaign :lol:
> 
> The parts about £40 and there's a link on here somewhere that shows you how to change it yourself but guess £100 isn't that bad if you decide to go that route.


Yep quoted the campaign reference number but no joy. It was only the service desk not the tech though, apparently he'll call tomorrow when they have the car.

Don't think they could get their head around LEDs out but nothing on the dis to show a problem.

Will wait and see what happens tomorrow when the service tech looks at it. Thanks for the question re water ingress will use that when they call if they advise not replacing.

Will update tomorrow.

Appreciate the advice


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Car back, service done and no issues with mot. Apparently my car (12 plate roadster) is not one of those affected by the fault from the vin number.

Garage have said they are taking it up with Audi to see if they will authorise. I'm travelling on business for the next couple of weeks so will see if any joy on return (not holding my breath!)

Did mention to service guy that I've never had an led go on other cars (older as well) and as a sealed unit did seem a bit strange that two would fail for no reason..

Had a luck escape as well. When the guy called to say service etc done he said they just had to wash it and it would be ready. 
I reminded him that it had do not wash on the front of the service book, on a post it note on the dash, on the service sheet and on their computer. I've seen their wash bay, leathers all on the floor etc. No way. Car is now 4 years old and paint like new, no swirls or anything. 
Sad I know, but why not? :twisted:


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Don't blame you I don't let them wash mine either, they always think your crazy knocking back a free wash. On the plus side if they had washed it you could have gently pushed the brake light and seen the water escaping that sealed unit!

Hopefully audi have authorised it when you return and per your previous post I didn't have any dash warning light telling me I had any issues with bulbs out on the rear unit and also nothing shows up for it on a vcds scan.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Not quite a couple of leds but mine has totally failed yesterday, bulb warning in the dis, looking around the forum, it appears that the module that controls the led strip also feeds power to the number plate lights, which are both working still, anyone possibly confirm this?

Anyway booked into dealers next week to diagnose, yet again amazed by s*ite service, they sell me the extended warranty and then claim I need to bring the paperwork in to confirm I have an Audi extended warranty......Audi dealers never cease to amaze.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Update:

Car was in for service and dealer says no service advisory to replace led unit and very unusual. He did however say he would approach Audi customer services to see if they would authorise a comp replacement.

Had a call from Audi to check if happy with service, and mentioned this. They advised they do not give permission for goodwill issues, this is down to dealer. They have raised a ticket as they seemed unhappy that dealer was saying it was down to them. I did ask how long sealed led units were meant to last, but this confused the hell out of them.

No idea who is telling fibs, but guess the way they are bouncing this around I have two choices, pay for a replacement or leave with two leds out. Not the end of the world, as plenty showing, so not a safety issue for me.

Does seem strange that so many in here have had problem, but Audi and dealer seem to say it is not a problem.

Not really fussed, as off on a two week business trip to Kenya today, so will send another mail in return and then probably just forget it.

Won't loose any sleep over it, and does make me think why bother with Audi for next cars, as never had this issue with Ford,Vauxhall, or any other cars. Their loss in the long run, as a minor issue has cost them future sales.


----------



## Tim burrows (Feb 22, 2014)

Best to go a bit higher than customer I don't care,LEDs have a huge life expectancy so should not need to be replaced,we spoke to a nice man at Goodwood Festival of Speed who got it sorted for us,dealer said it was a goodwill gesture but at least FOC


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Mine was replaced this week, total failure of lamp unit.

Covered by extended warranty.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Got two calls this morning. First from Audi customer services, advising they were asking dealer if willing to assist with partial or full goodwill.

Second call about an hour later from dealer advising it was not a recall on my car, but the service manager had decided to replace free of charge as a goodwill guesture. They have a new unit in stock and it takes an hour to fit. I'm calling them back after Easter to agree a date and time and they will fit while I wait.

Took a few weeks and quite a few calls but end of the day a result I really didn't think I would get. Happy


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Tenacity brings its due reward. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Trossuk (Mar 16, 2014)

You know after all the different comments about this subject I'm just beginning to wonder if perhaps we're missing the point.
I wonder if Audi are really just playing mind games with us.
You know the old "it's not a recall but hey were the good guys and after a lot of pleading and grovelling and stating the obvious well do the decent thing cause well deep down we want to you to love us" routine??
I use to be cynical but now I'm a realist.....


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Trossuk said:


> You know after all the different comments about this subject I'm just beginning to wonder if perhaps we're missing the point.
> I wonder if Audi are really just playing mind games with us.
> You know the old "it's not a recall but hey were the good guys and after a lot of pleading and grovelling and stating the obvious well do the decent thing cause well deep down we want to you to love us" routine??
> I use to be cynical but now I'm a realist.....


I think you've hit the nail on the head here.

They know that these LEDs should not fail in such a short timefram, and it's an extortionate cost to replace the sealed unit for one or two failed LEDs that cost pennies.

Would guess many just leave the LEDs failed or pay to replace.


----------



## Tim burrows (Feb 22, 2014)

We are paying for audis research and development,if you fit a light outside it needs to be waterproof,the end result is we pay or nag them for them to put it right.With the forum we are able to share experiences and save a bit of money,well done


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

All sorted.

Dropped the car at Audi Epsom this morning, worked from the desk in their reception on my laptop and new rear unit fitted in 45 minutes.

Good service in the end, just took a while and a few phone calls to get there.


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

Even tho I enquired about the recall a few weeks ago, I called 2 Audi dealers today and they will not accept the recall on my 2011 plate TT. They said my vin number only shows the emissions recall.

Is there anything I can do?


----------



## Trossuk (Mar 16, 2014)

Yes, bang it on Twitter (I hate to write Facebook), @audiukcare, tell em you're disgusted with the poor quality and will look elsewhere when you think of next car. Then see the response. They don't like negative comments on social media. Quote this forum and the thread, it evidences the issue is not just recall vehicles ....


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Craig_09 said:


> Even tho I enquired about the recall a few weeks ago, I called 2 Audi dealers today and they will not accept the recall on my 2011 plate TT. They said my vin number only shows the emissions recall.
> 
> Is there anything I can do?


My car was the same mate, if you recently got the car it would be covered by warranty. Other option is complain to your local dealer, get them to escalate it to audi and ask why your sealed light unit has water ingress the same as cars covered by the campaign. Hopefully your dealer changes it foc but I wouldn't be paying them the diagnosis fee. You can put comments on audi's fb page regarding it and they will ask if you would like someone to call you.


----------



## pvb (Nov 24, 2013)

Just got the light assembly replaced under warranty on my 13-plate car, a week before the warranty expires. Dealer did it while I waited, about an hour. Lucky I noticed it the other day!


----------



## Trossuk (Mar 16, 2014)

Seems like this issue just won't go away. We're now talking 13 plate cars. Clearly the "newer" version is just as faulty as the earlier ones. 
Just being devils advocate for a sec, could it be something we're all doing incorrectly? Are we washing wrongly? Or am I just being daft now?


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

Trossuk said:


> Seems like this issue just won't go away. We're now talking 13 plate cars. Clearly the "newer" version is just as faulty as the earlier ones.
> Just being devils advocate for a sec, could it be something we're all doing incorrectly? Are we washing wrongly? Or am I just being daft now?


ie is there a link between jet-washed cars and faulty centre brake lights? As I only use a low pressure hose for washing (and car does get wet from usual English weather) I do see water lodged between the lamp housing and the aperture it sits in. But no evidence of water in the LEDs themselves and all are working on my 59 plate roadster.
Or maybe I'm lucky so far.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Graham'sTT said:


> Trossuk said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like this issue just won't go away. We're now talking 13 plate cars. Clearly the "newer" version is just as faulty as the earlier ones.
> ...


Never jet washed my car, only ever wash it by hand.

No water ingress visible in my failed LEDs, just 3 of them stopped working.

I did ask what the expected life of an led was, and suggested it was longer than mine failed in, as my 12 plate has less than 10k miles, plus had full Audi service service history, so maybe that helped the goodwill

Still took two months and lots of persistence with Audi CS before the goodwill replacement


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

+1 mine is only ever hand washed and even though it's only been a few months since mine was replaced I can already see water sitting around the edges of the light unit


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

hey people

jet wash my car all the time and not had an issue since the unit was replaced. seems to me that is just plain luck if you get the unit replaced for free and it's the issues with all mk2's regardless of year. Luckily i'm one of the people that got it replaced out of warranty with Audi in Brentford. I mentioned the campaign number and luckily didn't have to moan to much to get it resolved.

Ta

Migzy


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

The 2010 roadster I have just purchased for my wife seems to have an intermittent single flashing LED in the brake lamp strip.

We'll have to see what Cambridge Audi have to say.


----------



## hunaink (Feb 15, 2016)

Just wanted to chime in here, have a couple that have gone out on my car also. Funny thing is that a previous owner had already taken advantage of this recall in 2013 and the bulbs have gone out again! I took the car to West London audi who told me i would need to pay for it, i said no, they said you need to have a chat with Audi UK. Audi Uk told me to check with a different dealership which gave me an even higher price than west London Audi! Any pointers as to what i should do with this now, this part shouldn't be going out every 3 years!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I'm wondering if a failed LED brake light is covered by the Audi MoT Protection - you have the test done at the dealer and get £750 worth of repairs foc if the car fails the next test.

In the summary of cover, Stop Lamps are covered but Bulbs are not. 
No doubt Audi's response would be that the LED is a bulb. :?


----------



## TTurbodan (Mar 18, 2012)

It's not actually a failure. Mine has 2 or 3 lights out and the Mot just noted:
"Centre rear stop lamp has light sources not illuminating, but not more than 50% (1.2.1b)"

My 2010 is not covered by the campaign either.


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

After a few weeks.. Yes weeks of emailing and complaining to Audi UK they have Rejected my claim and say as my car is out of warranty and because if didn't buy it from "The Group" there is "nothing they can do".

I asked for discount on the part and Audi UK said to speak to My local dealer and its up to them.. Poor show


----------

